# Sick after Vaccinations



## rterron (Aug 22, 2005)

Is it normal for your Chi to be weak and look sick after vaccinations... how long does it take for her to act like her old cheery self. My Chloe is 12 weeks and I'm concerned.


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

it's normal to have a bit of soreness and tenderness at the injection site...but reactions can vary widely between different dogs. You might try giving her some children's benadryl or baby aspirin. when bonnie is sore and tired i cut a baby aspirin in 4 pieces and give her one piece. it works well for her. of course, if you are very concerned it never hurts to call the vet and at least talk to them about it...describe her symptoms. they can probably tell you if it's a dire emergency.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep My boy has problems with shots, his face swells up or he just lays around and acts sick.


----------



## Nathalie25 (May 21, 2005)

Mylo had a reaction to one os his shots. He got really swollen and wouldn't walk. The vet told me to get him childrens Benadry and baby asprin.l


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Hershey gets sick with shots. He gets really tired and uninterested in food. He just lays there and can't walk well. It usually lasts 3 hrs for Hershey, but then it doesn't really start until 12 hrs or so after the shots. It's different for all pups.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Benedryl will help if he has any allergy reaction to the shot such as swelling of the head. Baby aspirin will help with the discomfort. I just went through this last week with my 2 puppies. By the next day, they usually are back to normal except for maybe some soreness to the injection site. But it worries us when they don't feel good and i fussed about it here last week so i know how you feel!


----------



## Scooby (Aug 12, 2005)

Marcus is usually sore and very tired after shots. He usually doesn't like to eat either. Thank goodness we are done for awhile.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Ditto what everyone else said... Cooper is usually a little lethargic after shots but he pops right back up the next day. Luckily, he hasn't had a reaction to vaccinations at all ... and hopefully, he won't.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Just make sure you mention it to you vet the next time you go in for shots. They can lower the dose or divide it in half.
That's what they did with Sandy. I had to take her back in for the 2nd half of the injection a week after the first, but they didn't charge me for the office visit.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

All three of mine get half the amount. They have never had a problem.


----------



## rterron (Aug 22, 2005)

Thank you everyone- you were all correct... Chloe was feeling down for the whole day but by the morning she was back to her old self.... Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

I took Miellie for her shots about a week ago and she didn't have any problems. I was very afraid that she might get sick, lethargic, etc as I've heard about lots of Chi's getting these symptoms after their shots.

Her next shots are due soon, so hopefully she'll also be fine after them!


----------

